# hi.first trip abroad.



## oldsid (Oct 16, 2018)

we have just booked the ferry to Santander for 15th January 2019


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Beemer (Oct 16, 2018)

Welcome and have a good trip.. a lot easier than you think.
:welcome:


----------



## iampatman (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi Oldsid and welcome. A tip for you - join as a full member and you’ll have access to over 2000 places to stop overnight in Spain and Portugal. Well worth the membership fee.
Enjoy your trip,

Pat


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 16, 2018)

Welcome.
It's all here for you .. Enjoy the wild side.


----------



## Victor (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi, enjoy the trip. The ferry is part of your holiday so it starts on the ship.
Done that crossing a few times either heading for Southern Spain or Braganza and into Portugal. 
The crossing itself has either been very rough or like a mill pond.
Although I dont think Ive done it so early in the year .!
Find the bar/ lounge at the back and you will be fine.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 16, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome, hope trip goes well


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## The laird (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

